# Шваннома на уровне C6-C7



## Vitaly32 (22 Июн 2012)

Всем привет!

Только сегодня обнаружил данный форум, почитал, решил поделиться своей историей (которая, надеюсь, закончится положительно) и спросить совета.

Около 2х недель назад мне сделали МРТ шейного отдела (невролог отправил по страховке с формулировкой "для снятия подозрения на грыжу межпозвонковых дисков").
После первого сеанса врачи долго о чём-то совещались, созвонились с неврологом, страховой и сообщили, что будут делать МРТ повторно, но уже с введением в вену подкрашивающего вещества.

Заключение: МРТ признаки объемного образования по типу "песочных часов" интрадурально-экстрамедуллярной локализации на уровне C6-C7 (вероятнее всего, невринома). Деформирующий спондилез, остеохондроз шейного отдела позвоночника; медианные протрузии дисков C2-C6.
(размер опухоли - "до 21.8x9мм по аксиальным срезам")

С этим заключением (и снимками) был на консультации у нейрохирургов в ЦКБ гражданской авиации (отправили по страховке), в Бурденко и в клинике Axis (куда меня отправили из Бурденко; клиника находится на их же территории).

Вердикт всех 3х нейрохирургов - необходима операция по удалению, срок проведения операции - как можно быстрее, но на словах мне озвучили, что практически гарантированно у меня есть 1-3 месяца на сбор денег на операцию.

Неврологическое обследование мне проводило 3 врача, результаты у всех расходятся. Искали признаки :
1. Невролог в поликлинике. Долго колола руки острым гвоздиком, пыталась найти ослабление чувствительности на левой стороне. Разница есть, но столь малая, что я сам в этом не уверен (сразу была установка "левая рука должна чувствовать хуже правой"). Больше ничего не нашла.
2. Нейрохирург в ЦКБ гражданской авиации - колол руки иголкой (с тем же результатом - разница если и есть, то практически незаметна). Потом показал, что в случае с левой рукой он мою кисть может "вывернуть" буквально двумя пальцами, а правую не может сдвинуть. Посчитал это признаками. Проверяли дома с женой - действительно, левая рука слабее правой, но так у меня было всю жизнь.. тем более, что врач мою левую руку выкручивал своей правой (а правую - левой).
3. Нейрохирург в Бурденко сразу по результатам МРТ сказал что необходима операция. Чем скорей - тем лучше. Но пара месяце
4. Нейрохирург в Axis'е посмотрел снимки, сказал что может взяться за мой случай. Проверил цепкость пальцев левой руки. Объяснил, что при такой опухоли мой вариант редок, но вполне возможен (болей нет, проблем с левой рукой тоже нет).


Хотелось бы от уважаемых докторов получить ответы на следующие вопросы (если эти ответы вообще существуют):
1. Действительно ли операция неизбежна? Морально я с этим уже смирился, но хотелось бы понять по срокам - сколько у меня есть времени до момента обязательного проведения операции? Месяц, пол года, год,...?
2. Начнутся ли проблемы постепенно (умеренные боли, потом - усиление болей, потом - проблемы с чувствительностью) или всё может произойти практически мгновенно?
Т.е. есть ли необходимость бежать на операцию уже сейчас или вполне можно отложить её на пол года и торопиться надо только после того, как рука начнёт заметно болеть?
3. Каково время восстановления?
Мнения нейрохирургов немного разошлись в результатах операции - двое однозначно сказали, что корешок нерва нужно удалять; один сказал, что "возможно этого не потребуется, но точно это будет известно только на операции".
Как я понимаю, при удалении нервного корешка у меня может полностью отказать функция, за которую он отвечает, но со временем она будет восстановлена за счёт других нервных окончаний.
Вот сколько нужно времени на частичное и полное восстановление чувствительности/управляемости левой руки?


----------



## elde02 (24 Июн 2012)

Vitaly32 написал(а):


> Всем привет!
> практически гарантированно у меня есть 1-3 месяца на сбор денег на операцию.


В Бурденко прекрасно по квоте делают такие операции. Я в ноябре удаляла невриному в грудном за свой счет, а через месяц оформила квоту и получила у них в кассе всю сумму наличными. А в основном все вокруг меня оперировались сразу по квоте, я просто ждать не хотела, чего тянуть кота за хвост, все- равно удалять. Вот 21 июня семь месяцев уже было. А спина все ноет, устает к вечеру. Корешок мне пересекли, но мне повезло, он отвечал за мышцы брюшины, после операции здоровенная полоска онемела на животе с переходом на бока и спину, сейчас она уменьшилась. ЛФК гружусь каждое утро по 50 минут.
Я до операции тоже у своего нейрохирурга спрашивала, сколько я еще могу с ней жить, чтобы ничего не отказало, а он ответил, этого никто не знает. Они медленно растут и непредсказуемо.


----------



## AESCULAP (5 Июл 2012)

1. Боюсь что радикальное лечение в данном случае только операция. По поводу сроков сказать трудно, но лучше не откладывать.
2. Сложно сказать как клинически будет проявляться увеличение опухоли в размерах. Скорее всего будет постепенное нарастание признаков компрессии спинного мозга в позвоночном канале в виде появления клиники двигательного и чувствительного неврологического дефицита.
3. По поводу реабилитации так же однозначно нельзя предположить сколько времени на нее уйдет.


----------



## Vitaly32 (5 Июл 2012)

AESCULAP, а можете более детально подсказать по поводу сроков и последствий операции?
Врачи (у которых консультировался) на этот вопрос мне не ответили. Видимо для них ответ настолько очевиден, что моего вопроса даже не поняли.
Единственное что я узнал - будут проблемы с бицепсом и ещё какой-то крупной мышцей (именно за них отвечает корешок C6-C7)

Интересуют граничные варианты (самый лучший/самый худший) в случае, если операция будет признана 100% успешной.
Как я понимаю, самый лучший случай - я после операции вообще не замечу никакой разницы.
А самый худший? Полностью пропадёт чувствительность верхней части руки и "пострадавшие" мышцы (бицепс,.. и.. какая ещё?) полностью перестанут работать? Или рука просто сильно ослабнет, но проблем с одеванием быть не должно? А все остальные мышцы (кисть, пальцы) - их затронет? Смогу ли я машину водить в ближайшее время после подобной операции или на вождении можно будет поставить крест на ближайшие месяцы и есть смысл продать машину ещё до операции?

p.s. Жена сейчас не работает (дома с ребёнком сидит), нужно понимать - смогу ли я в худшем случае (при полностью успешной операции) нормально выйти на работу через 1.5-2 месяца (работа за компьютером) или нет и жене пора готовиться выходить на работу.

p.p.s. Возможно вопросы кажутся очень глупыми. Но был бы рад получить на них ответ, хотябы на основе статистики (к примеру - "в 80% случаев происходит то-то и то-то").


----------



## AESCULAP (13 Июл 2012)

Хирург Вам никогда не сможет дать гарантию на 100% проведение операции без осложнений и в запланированном объеме, тем более на спинном мозге, поскольку хирургия это не автосервис, где детали четко подходят друг к другу, да и то бывает разное.

Разумеется в лучшем случае после операции вы заметите значимого неврологического дефицита как со стороны чувствительности так и со стороны двигательной активности.

При худшем варианте можно и весь спинной мозг повредить и в там случае вы останетесь колекой на всю жизнь, но я думаю вероятность такого течения событий равна 0.

Вам совершенно правильно сказали, что скорее всего могут возникнуть проблемы с верхней конечностью на уровне операции, но скорее всего они будут не значимы и в последствии компенсированы. Работать за компьютером сможете через 1 мес и машину водить. Но как я уже сказал "Бывает Разное"


----------



## Vitaly32 (13 Июл 2012)

AESCULAP, спасибо за ответ!


----------



## AESCULAP (15 Июл 2012)

Не за что.


----------



## Vitaly32 (9 Фев 2013)

Ну вот и моя история, надеюсь, подходит к концу.
22 августа 2012 года сделали операцию.
Из операционной вышел очень уставший хирург и с гордостью рассказал жене, что операция оказалась неожиданно сложной, была незапланированная кровопотеря, опухоль пришлось удалять совсем не так как он планировал,.. но он молодец и справился. В общем, потом мне пришлось успокаивать жену 
А про кровопотерю никто больше ничего не сказал - все делали загадочное лицо, говорили что операция прошла успешно, а остальное меня не должно волновать 

Первые минуты в палате после операции не обошлись без курьёза.
О неработающем трицепсе узнал очень красиво - захотел почесать нос левой рукой, а вместо этого - получил собственной ладонью по лицу.
Конечно о таком побочном эффекте я знал задолго до операции, но одно дело знать, а совсем другое - почувствовать на себе.

Развёрнутый отчёт напишу когда история окончательно закончится, сейчас же (по прошествии 5 месяцев) осталось только несколько незначительных недостатков:
* трицепс левой руки - постепенно восстанавливается, сейчас набрал ~30-40% силы, которая была до операции
* кисть левой руки - немного ослаблена чувствительность, изредка возникает слабое жжение
* периодическое жжение в области шва

Остался последний вопрос, ради него и пишу данный пост.
Мне необходимо сделать контрольное МРТ, в выписке просто написали - "контрольное МРТ".
1. Нужно ли МРТ делать с контрастом или нет?
2. Посоветуйте где в Москве можно сделать МРТ? В поликлинике литфонда (где я делал в прошлый раз по страховке на аппарате Hitachi Aperto) за МРТ шейного отдела с контрастом назвали цену 11 т.р. (это уже надо делать за свой счет), дороговато 
3. Какая разрешающая способность должна быть у аппарата МРТ? В интернете написано, что у hitachi aperto всего 0.4 Тл, при этом цены на аппараты с разной разрешающей способностью мало отличаются.
Реально уложиться в 6-7 тысяч и сделать МРТ с контрастом на хорошем аппарате (в Москве или ближайшем подмосковье)? Рекламы в интернете вагон, но про качество своего оборудования никто не пишет


----------



## elde02 (10 Фев 2013)

Виталий, рада что у Вас все позади! Поправляйтесь. Мне в эпикризе написали МРТ с контрастом. Дорого стоит не МРТ, а контраст. Я делала на Иваньковском в мае 2012 это стоило 10400. Искала дешевле, но или запись очень далеко, или глубокая область. На словах мне говорили, что аппарат д.б. не менее 1 Тл. Про мощность я по телефону спрашивала, не каждый секретарь на телефоне знает, но потом выясняют все-таки. Это из моего опыта.


----------

